# Fisher plow wont lift or angle



## EvirsG (Dec 26, 2017)

Hi i have a mm1 fisher plow that wont lift or angle, i do have power to it lights cone on but when i try to lift the blade it trys to lift but as soon as the chain tightens up it stops and sometimes all i get is a click from the solenoid any ideas


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Fluid full?


----------



## EvirsG (Dec 26, 2017)

Fluid is full changed last week and has a new air vent on it, no leaks that i can see 


seville009 said:


> Fluid full?


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Has it worked since you changed the fluid and air vent (pressure valve?)?


----------



## EvirsG (Dec 26, 2017)

It was working perfect no issues at all, at first i was thinking it froze so i thawed it out best i could and still nothing all i get is a click and sonds like the motor isnt running then it will rise until it fets tension on the chain and stops


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

when it gets tension does the motor slow down to a stop? check fluid condition put a salamander near the pump and try again


----------



## EvirsG (Dec 26, 2017)

Its hard to say if it slows down only because my truck is a diesel and i can't hear it lol, but im guessing its not running at full power to lift it, im new at all this its my first year plowing snow, everything on the truck is new motor on plow is about 6 or 7 years old but has always ran great


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

You need to check, first use a test light, when the motor stops, is there power to the motor, if yes, are the cables getting warm, clean all the connections, just cause they look clean don't mean they are, where the battery cable grill connection is, clean, then spread the pins a little. A bad ground can cause this.


----------



## EvirsG (Dec 26, 2017)

Randall Ave said:


> You need to check, first use a test light, when the motor stops, is there power to the motor, if yes, are the cables getting warm, clean all the connections, just cause they look clean don't mean they are, where the battery cable grill connection is, clean, then spread the pins a little. A bad ground can cause this.


I think there is power after it stops only because when it raises the plow when it stops it will drop it but i will clean the connections


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I am more referring to the electric motor, that dose not run when dropping plow.


----------



## EvirsG (Dec 26, 2017)

Randall Ave said:


> I am more referring to the electric motor, that dose not run when dropping plow.


The cables going to the motor are not hot yes they do look dirty im afraid to try to take them off due tp how dirty they look but i will remove them and clean them, eveeythibg on the truck side is new including harness from plow side as well, but cables to the motor were not touched


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

So new truck side install, used plow, it was working, but stopped? I would take the motor off, clean out the resiviore, new pump filter, remove the cover from the motor and give it a look, if its ugly, replace it. The plow side battery cable is not expensive, if it is corroded, replace it.


----------



## EvirsG (Dec 26, 2017)

Randall Ave said:


> So new truck side install, used plow, it was working, but stopped? I would take the motor off, clean out the resiviore, new pump filter, remove the cover from the motor and give it a look, if its ugly, replace it. The plow side battery cable is not expensive, if it is corroded, replace it.


Ok sounds like a plan to me i will do that thank you


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Randall Ave said:


> So new truck side install, used plow, it was working, but stopped? I would take the motor off, clean out the resiviore, new pump filter, remove the cover from the motor and give it a look, if its ugly, replace it. The plow side battery cable is not expensive, if it is corroded, replace it.


2x this

I always keep a couple spare motors around well I have a bunch or spare pumps to take parts from


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

xgiovannix12 said:


> 2x this
> 
> I always keep a couple spare motors around well I have a bunch or spare pumps to take parts from


Every time I go the auto scrap yard, I always see if there are any old units, usually can get one for fifty bucks.


----------



## EvirsG (Dec 26, 2017)

xgiovannix12 said:


> 2x this
> 
> I always keep a couple spare motors around well I have a bunch or spare pumps to take parts from


Ok are you intereated in selling parts? I cant do anything right now because things are tight but i can keep this in mind if i have an issue


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

EvirsG said:


> Ok are you intereated in selling parts? I cant do anything right now because things are tight but i can keep this in mind if i have an issue


not really I Like to keep them around for my plows sorry


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Randall Ave said:


> Every time I go the auto scrap yard, I always see if there are any old units, usually can get one for fifty bucks.


last time I bought an solenoid unit for 20 bucks. I picked up like 6 cable units and sold them all I have 3 spare solenoid units now including 5 controllers lol talk about being over prepared. 3 out of the 5 controllers I repaired all from the scrap yards tho


----------



## EvirsG (Dec 26, 2017)

EvirsG said:


> Ok sounds like a plan to me i will do that thank you


So i cleaned all connections found no broken wires plugs are all clean still nothing starting to think the solenoid is bad


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

EvirsG said:


> So i cleaned all connections found no broken wires plugs are all clean still nothing starting to think the solenoid is bad


Jumper cables right to the plow motor....watch your toes and such

Also test light the output side of the solenoid while pressing up, R, L


----------



## EvirsG (Dec 26, 2017)

What does that do? Is that to just tell me if the motor is good or not


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

start eliminating parts Test the motor then test the solenoid. If you jump the solenoid does the motor spin ?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

dieselss said:


> Also test light the output side of the solenoid while pressing up, R, L


This tells alot.


EvirsG said:


> What does that do? Is that to just tell me if the motor is good or not


Right now you don't know where your losing power so the step above is a quick test to see where it's at and not


----------



## EvirsG (Dec 26, 2017)

So i put jumper cables from 1 battery to the other and the plow worked fine, put a meter on the solenoid thats working and then on the batterys 1 battery is putting out 15 volts and the other is 7 volts witch is the on the plow is hooked to, im wondering if the isolation module is bad or if its just the battery only


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

They are isolated? From the factory?


----------



## EvirsG (Dec 26, 2017)

dieselss said:


> They are isolated? From the factory?


I saw the module the plow dealer put in im guessing that is working only because when i jumped the batterys everything worked fine and i have a dead battery so im not sure if the module is bad or not


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Well I'd say the isolator is a good place to start


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm talking about the battery isolator not the plow module


----------



## Brettny (Jul 12, 2017)

It sounds like you have a dead battery if its putting out 7v. Are you measureing that at the bat lugs? Not off a terminal on the battery.
Remove the battery and try the plow. I dont think trucks have a battery isolation module. Just make sure your truck is started and your positive connection isnt touching anything.
Those large wire plugs for the plow have pins that you can spread. Look in the male side and u should see s small slit across both of them. Stick a screwdriver in there to spread them a bit.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

There is a battery isolator between the two batteries? Why, was the truck set up for a camper trailer,? If no reason for the isolator, get rid of it. The battery at that low voltage might not come back to full capacity.


----------



## Brettny (Jul 12, 2017)

Like randall said that one bat is prob toast. That low is usualy a dead or dammaged cell. Even if it does come back up on voltage your capacity will not be enough to use a plow.

Many auto parts stores do free battery and charging system tests. I would suggest buying two new batterys if you find one battery dead.

You should also look at the cables connecting them. If you dont have a good connection your alternator will only charge one battery. If this is whats happening i would fix and also move the plow bat cables over to the other battery.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Brettny said:


> It sounds like you have a dead battery if its putting out 7v. Are you measureing that at the bat lugs? Not off a terminal on the battery.


With it running how can it be so?


EvirsG said:


> put a meter on the solenoid thats working and then on the batterys 1 battery is putting out 15 volts and the other is 7 volts witch is the on the plow is hooked to, im wondering if the isolation module is bad or if its just the battery only


As we said isolator


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## EvirsG (Dec 26, 2017)

The truck before i had it was set yp for a 5th wheel 
But i dont own one, because the bayteries are a duel post battery he tested from the both post of the battery and got the 7v, i plan on replacing both batteries tomorrow with 800cca interstate batteries, i am also putting new battery connectors on both as well


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Did I miss it,what make model, year we working on here? I bought a cevy years ago, it was a repo. It was a gas job, had two batteries with a isolator, was set up for towing a camper.


----------



## EvirsG (Dec 26, 2017)

2004 silverado 3500 pick up, 6.6 turbo diesel


----------

